# Kitchen drawer divider for my wife.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My wife has asked for a divider for the drawer in our kitchen that holds the serving and cooking utensils. So here's the start of that project. I'm using oak.

Due to the fact that a gas line runs through part of the space the closed drawer occupies, the previous owner of the house had to cut away a notch at the back of the drawer. The cutaway also allows the drawer bottom to sag. So my next step is to cut away a small part of the back of the divider and box in where the gas line is. Then I'll rigidly attach the divider into the drawer to correct the sag.

I know, it's a simple project. Hardly worth its own thread.

























I strongly suspect I'll be making some for a few other drawers as well.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good man!!! Post pictures when it's done.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work so far. I'm looking forward to your progress. Looks like a fairly large drawer. What are the dimensions? 












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

She'll love it! Good job!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work so far. I'm looking forward to your progress. Looks like a fairly large drawer. What are the dimensions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a pretty good sized drawer. But not very tall because of space limitations. There's a gas range right above it. And that eats into the usable drawer height. It's 26 1/2" wide x 19 3/8 deep x 2 1/4 tall.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> It is a pretty good sized drawer. But not very tall because of space limitations. There's a gas range right above it. And that eats into the usable drawer height. It's 26 1/2" wide x 19 3/8 deep x 2 1/4 tall.


That's a good size for silverware and utencils. Drawer modifications can really make a ho-hum drawer very space efficient. I have pics of my last drawer mod...a double decker, that I'll post as a thread. It may give you some more ideas.











 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> That's a good size for silverware and utencils. Drawer modifications can really make a ho-hum drawer very space efficient. I have pics of my last drawer mod...a double decker, that I'll post as a thread. It may give you some more ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great. I'd love to see what you did. We definitely have more drawers that could use mods for efficiency and usefulness. Thank you. I'll be looking for your post.


----------



## concetta (Dec 9, 2011)

Kitchen drawer pulls can have a powerful effect on the appearance of a working kitchen. You might not think of it because your cabinet drawers come with handles already. However, you can enhance the theme of the décor subtly by using kitchen hardware masterfully.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

concetta said:


> Kitchen drawer pulls can have a powerful effect on the appearance of a working kitchen. You might not think of it because your cabinet drawers come with handles already. However, you can enhance the theme of the décor subtly by using kitchen hardware masterfully.


SPAM

~tom. ...oh to find my sanity...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Now, to allow clearance for that pesky gas line that runs through the space the drawer should occupy, I cut out a segment of the rear of the divider and made pieces to box around it.









And glued those babies in place.









I was pleased to see that the glue-up went smoothly.









A little sanding at the joints and some spray lacquer and I'll be ready to repair the drawer and install the divider.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got this done over the weekend. Three coats of spray polyurethane. Lots of screws (No kidding, I used probably 45 screws. I know, overkill. But it is one [email protected] drawer now!) to secure it in the drawer and to strengthen and eliminate all the sag in the drawer's bottom.

About the poly: I went into Home Depot to purchase a can of spray LACQUER. I picked up a can from the slot that was labeled "clear lacquer", looked at the can with satisfaction, and proceeded to buy it. Then I started spraying and said to myself, "this doesn't smell like lacquer; it must be a new 'low-smell' formula". Finally I realised that I had grabbed and purchased a can of poly and NOT lacquer. Oh well.

Anyway, the divider is done, installed and my wife loves it.

























I'll let her load it up the way she wants. My work here is done.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Great! Looks terrific!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nicely done Steve! That drawer is a monster, plenty of storage in there... are you sure you don't need more dividers?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Nicely done Steve! That drawer is a monster, plenty of storage in there... are you sure you don't need more dividers?


Thanks. This drawer is for cooking and serving utensils, such as spatulas, large plastic/wooden spoons, etc... I was afraid that too many dividers might make it less usable. Because the drawer is so short, you can't stack too high so, you need the width. I'll get a picture of the drawer with its residents back in place and you'll see what I mean.

Our regular silverware drawer is actually the same size as this one and has adjustable bamboo dividers in it already.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's how the drawer is being used.









I suppose one more divider wouldn't have hurt, Scott. Either way, it's much less chaotic in there than it used to be.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice!! Looks great and makes a lot more sense with the pic of it loaded. Great job Steve!


----------

